# رموز أنواع الحديد



## Machinery_Engr (24 فبراير 2007)

أرجو أن أحصل على موقع أستطيع من خلاله التعرف على أرقام ورموز الحديد المتعارف عليه ... عالميا أو تجاريا ... والذي يمكن من خلاله الإستطاعة في إختيار الحديد المناسب إستعماله ... مثلا في تصنيع ... قوالب - مسننات - محاور ( عمود نقل حركة ) ... إلخ .

وكذلك أنواع المعادن الغير حديدية ... النحاس - الألمنيوم - التوج ... وإستعمالاته

ولكم منا الشكر


----------



## Machinery_Engr (24 فبراير 2007)

أرجو أن أحصل على ... موقع على الإنترنت ... أستطيع من خلاله التعرف على أرقام ورموز الحديد المتعارف عليه ... عالميا أو تجاريا ... والذي يمكن من خلاله الإستطاعة في إختيار الحديد المناسب إستعماله ... مثلا في تصنيع ... قوالب - مسننات - محاور ( عمود نقل حركة ) ... إلخ .

وكذلك أنواع المعادن الغير حديدية ... النحاس - الألمنيوم - التوج ... وإستعمالاته

ولكم منا الشكر


----------



## يحي الحربي (24 فبراير 2007)

ضع هذه الجملة في موضع البحث في GOOGLE وانت وحظك
allinurl: +(rar|chm|zip|pdf|tgz iron
سلام


----------



## سعيد عبدالله (25 فبراير 2007)

اخي الفاضل
جرب هذا الموقع ان شاء الله يفيدك
http://www.roymech.co.uk/Useful_Tables/Matter/Matter_index.html


----------



## motaz_95 (25 فبراير 2007)

http://www.matweb.com/index.asp?ckck=1

http://www-materials.eng.cam.ac.uk/mpsite/materialsdb/IE_main.html


----------



## Saber Mohamed (12 ديسمبر 2008)

Thanks alot my dears


----------



## الاورفلي (12 ديسمبر 2008)

حبيبي الجواب معي استخدم قرص يسمى key to steel حيث يوجد فيه كل تصانيف الحديد والفولاذ وهو موجود عندي الا ان سعته عاليه ما يقارب الـ 500 ميكا فلا استطيع رفعه على النت وهو موجود في الاسواق في هذا الاسم اعلاه وهو قرص روعه يحتوي على كل التفاصيل ............اخوك حيدر ابو مؤمل من العراق الجريح


----------



## الاورفلي (12 ديسمبر 2008)

حبيبي العزيز اذا لم تجد هذا القرص فانا مستعد لاي مساعده تحتاجها عن اي مواصفه خاصه بالحديد او الفولاذ من ناحية الخواص الكيمياويه او الميكانيكيه او الفيزياويه او المعامله الحراريه او استخدامه وانا في خدمتكم ..................ابو مؤمل


----------



## الاورفلي (29 مايو 2009)

اخي العزيز منصور لقد قراءة الرساله وانا اشكرك 
اما في خصوص سوالك حول حديد الفونط فانا لا اعرف ما تقصد بالفونط قد يكون هذا بالهجه المصريه ارجوا استخدام المصطلحات الانكليزيه او الوموز الخاصه بالمعادن لكي تكون واضحه .......اخوك ابو مؤمل


----------



## ديدين (29 مايو 2009)

حديد الفونط هو حديد الزهر (la fonte) أو ما يسمى بالأنجليزي (iron)


----------



## ديدين (29 مايو 2009)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%C3%A9signation_des_m%C3%A9taux_et_alliages


----------



## ديدين (29 مايو 2009)

http://lycees.ac-rouen.fr/moulin/disciplines/construction/materiaux/mate1.htm

http://tsesa.e-monsite.com/rubrique,designation-des-materia,1026390.html


----------

